# Printing blank lines?



## raoul_1101

Hell all,
I just got a new hp f4200 inkjet printer (cheap, I know). After setting everything up, the printer prints blank horizontal lines across the paper. I tried running the align print heads and the clean print cartridges utilities in the hp software, but neither cleared up the problem. Any ideas?


----------



## The_Other_One

An all-in-one, right?  Because I have an F4280 printer-scanner and I'm quite pleased with it.  Far from cheap too, compared to the $30 Epson All-in-One I got then returned prior to this one 

Anyway, are the lines through everything you print?  All documents, using different programs, even using the built in scanner function (assuming it is an all-in-one)


----------



## raoul_1101

Yeah, the all in one. So far, I've only seen the blank lines on black printouts, I have yet to try color. In fact, I haven't printed anything but the Windows and HP test pages. The place i bought it just gave me a new black cartridge though, so I'll try that too.


----------



## raoul_1101

The_Other_One said:


> An all-in-one, right?  Because I have an F4280 printer-scanner and I'm quite pleased with it.  Far from cheap too, compared to the $30 Epson All-in-One I got then returned prior to this one
> 
> Anyway, are the lines through everything you print?  All documents, using different programs, even using the built in scanner function (assuming it is an all-in-one)



Yeah, it is the f4280. I assumed it was cheap, I got it for $30 new.


----------



## raoul_1101

I put the new cartridge in and voila! It works. No need to continue this thread.

Thanks The_Other_One


----------



## The_Other_One

Awesome...  So I guess it was used?  

Well enjoy your printer.  They aren't very fugal with ink but are pretty nice otherwise.


----------



## raoul_1101

Actually no, I got it new. I guess somehow it just came with a bad cartridge. Thanks though


----------



## merryjohnson

*Good Thread....*

Nice problem that have been solved by replacing your cartridge i think..please tell me ....bcoz i m also facing the same prob....


----------

